# How often is it normal to need descaling?



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi, I rescaled my Gaggia using Puly Cafe a couple of weeks ago, and yesterday it was blocked again. I've never had to descale this often before. Things that have changed: I have a new grinder that grinds finer than before, but I don't think I have come close to choking it; and I previously used the Gaggia descaler that comes in a single shot bottle. I think with the Gaggia stuff the instructions had a 'wait' period whereas the Puly just says to run it through.

Any thoughts?


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

That's a Gaggia Classic in case it makes a difference.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

spinningwoman said:


> Hi, I rescaled my Gaggia using Puly Cafe a couple of weeks ago, and yesterday it was blocked again. I've never had to descale this often before. Things that have changed: I have a new grinder that grinds finer than before, but I don't think I have come close to choking it; and I previously used the Gaggia descaler that comes in a single shot bottle. I think with the Gaggia stuff the instructions had a 'wait' period whereas the Puly just says to run it through.
> 
> Any thoughts?


With baby puly I leave it 15 minutes in the boiler before running it through the group and the steam arm alternately. I also removed the shower screen and metal block before descaling and soak them in cafiza. Every 2-3 months does me.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Frequency will depend on where you live and what your water is like. For us northerners every 6 months is enough, for Londoners I would imagine every 2 to 3 months and maybe you would want some filtration as well.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

PULY CAFE IS NOT A DESCALER, it is used for removing the coffee oils and staining which taint the coffee.It is used for back flushing and soaking parts when removed from the machine.

Descaler is totally different, it is often in a crystalised form and is dissolved at specified ratio to volume of water. CALCINET is a commercial descaler but can be used for domestic M/chs.

Descaling should be done cold,mix D/s in water tank (you can use some hot water to assist dissolving) then top up with cold water.

It is better if you remove the shower screen as this can hold particles of scale as they come out.

Run the descaler through the group head untill the descaler starts to come through switch off the machine and leave for 20 mins.Repeat this procedure untill theD/sc is used up.

Flush the system thoroughly with fresh water,clean shower screen and head and reassemble ,make a coffee and throw away.

NB I personally do not run descaler through the steam wand as it can leave particles of scale in the valve seat and cause the steam wand to leak


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I would totally back El Carajillo in this but I would like to add, make sure you have your caffeine fix in the morning because the whole process will probably take about three hours in total. Minimum!


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry, my mistake, it was early and i hadnt had my coffee and I didn't get the packet out of the cupboard to check the name. It is the Puly Cleaner/descaler, basically a mixture of citric and malic acids. So hopefully it is the right stuff. I did previously make the mistake of using the other stuff to run through the machine, but that was months ago.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

It is blocked again now, so obviously something is wrong. I will removed the screen etc and try again.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

Screen does not appear to be blocked or have stuff collected under it. The pump is making a noise but nothing but a few drips coming through. Water will come through the steam sand ok though, so presumably not a pump problem?

I dismantled the solenoid just about a month ago and am not sure I can face doing that again, though I suppose it wouldn't be such hard work now all the nuts have been off once. Is it possible to get the head out without wrecking the new gasket I just put in??

I'll try another dose of descaler with a wait period, I think.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

spinningwoman said:


> Screen does not appear to be blocked or have stuff collected under it. The pump is making a noise but nothing but a few drips coming through. Water will come through the steam sand ok though, so presumably not a pump problem?
> 
> I dismantled the solenoid just about a month ago and am not sure I can face doing that again, though I suppose it wouldn't be such hard work now all the nuts have been off once. Is it possible to get the head out without wrecking the new gasket I just put in??
> 
> I'll try another dose of descaler with a wait period, I think.


Yeah the that metal block (is that the head), easily drops out without damaging the gasket. Then you can check the holes in it.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok, clearly it must be a scale problem because the scaling solution did come through, whereas the ordinary water didn't. So hopefully the 20 min soak will do it. I'll let you know.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hope it's sorted out, sounds like a Brita jug or some other form of water treatment would be a good idea


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If I read your reply correctly you did the longer descale and that has corrected the fault and the water now flows freely?

If that is the case it sounds as if more frequent descales are necessary.

To remove the group gasket without damaging it, use athin pointed meat skewer(also used to test if cakes are cooked) with the block removed press point into side of seal and flick it down.

If this is done regularly it avoids the seal "welding "itself into the head.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes, the longer descale worked, though the descale I did a week ago worked at the time as well, so the test will be how long it lasts. Which brings me back to the original question - how often would be normal?? I use the machine 3-6 times per day. I don't think our water is particularly hard - I've never descaled our kettle for example, and I'm pretty sure it is over three years old and looking inside it now, there is only a very light dusting of scale in it. When I dismantled the machine and solenoid, there was no visible scale there, though afterwards it worked, so presumably there was something! It's beginning to remind me of my first motorbike, which just like me to take its spark plugs out and look at them occasionally - they always looked fine and I just blew on them and put them back in, and it would start fine. I think it just liked the attention!


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Your local water company should be able to tell you how hard your water is, try checking their website.

I would have assumed an old kettle would have been a good indicator, the water is about 300 PPM here in London and it takes no time at all to scale up appliances. I'm using a Brita jug now but even with a fresh filter I'm still ending up with 200 PPM (hopefully more friendly to appliances than it would seem).

I'm replacing the jug with a proper inline filter, I may have made a mistake in ordering the Brita C300 as it's kinda huge but hopefully it's up to the job.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

using a solution specifically for enclosed boilers, recommend the gaggia or saeco own brand ( i sell , quick advert lol ) descaling in soft water areas every 10-12 weeks. medium every 6-8 weeks hard water monthly. its gonna save you between 60 -100 on repairs PLEASE DO IT !!!!! even with filtered water ever 6-8 weeks, PLEASE NOTE :- don't use bottled water as it is mineral water and the minerals coat the boiler. I seen it so many times. glenn , the bottled water bit may be one you stick


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with Mark about the mineral water. Here we drink mineral water and not tap water and I managed to ruin many a domestic appliance with boilers - irons, kettles, steam cleaners etc. Since switching to the Brita all my appliances work much better.


----------

